# ORL/POR Hill for Rasheed



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

Orlando recieves: Rasheed Wallace

Portland recieves: 

Gordan Giricek
Grant Hill
Jeryl Sasser
Steven Hunter


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

why would Portland do this?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> Orlando recieves: Rasheed Wallace
> 
> Portland recieves:
> ...


If it were on the table, I think Orlando would do it. Not sure Portland would. Wallace is big enough to play C in the East, although Orlando might not want to put 3 natural PF's on the same team.

It would basically be Giricek and Hunter for Rasheed, so I'm sure Orlando would do that if they could.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

why the hell would Portland do this??? Whats the point?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Why would WE do this? We can't lose one of our only SF and a young C for yet ANOTHER PF we don't need. He wouldn't be any better at C than Gooden or Howard. He doesn't impress me to begin with. And if were going to use Hill as trade bait, I'm sure we can find someone stupid enough to give us more than that. I think we should just wait and pray that the Bobcats take him and then waive him as a favor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Why would WE do this? We can't lose one of our only SF and a young C for yet ANOTHER PF we don't need. He wouldn't be any better at C than Gooden or Howard. He doesn't impress me to begin with.


yea, this trade is pretty much awful for both teams, makes no sense at all, and Sheed is horribly overrated because he doesnt produce the numbers. His attitude and conduct is detremental to the team as well, and we dont need that at all.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> 
> 
> yea, this trade is pretty much awful for both teams, makes no sense at all, and Sheed is horribly overrated because he doesnt produce the numbers. His attitude and conduct is detremental to the team as well, and we dont need that at all.


Well, I'm don't have the same feelings about Sheed as you do. He is capable of doing anything on the court, and he is an incredible athlete for his size. He does have a bad attitude, but look at the environment he is in. If I had the opportunity to see if he could change that attitude, I would. Sheed is one of the most skilled big men in the entire NBA. With the proper motivation and dropping of the attitude, he could be up there with the best in the league. Whether would happen or not, who knows. But we would not lose much for him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Thing is, while i'd be glad to get rid of Hill, I don't want to see the magic lose Giricek, their only quality SF. Sheed is a good player, but no use to the magic. They've got Gooden and Howard. Let's keep Giricek.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

Giricek is a good player but Rasheed is a *STAR*. I dont care about his attitude as long as he can play 


and Dee Bo that was a great post


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

hobo is suspended i thought i never see the day oh well i wa suspended


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: ORL/POR Hill for Rasheed*



> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> If it were on the table, I think Orlando would do it. Not sure Portland would. Wallace is big enough to play C in the East, although Orlando might not want to put 3 natural PF's on the same team.
> ...


Oh yeah no doubt, it never hurts to upgrade in talent, even if it means forcing someone is used to starting to the bench.

-Petey


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

> yea, this trade is pretty much awful for both teams, makes no sense at all, and *Sheed is horribly overrated because he doesnt produce the numbers.* His attitude and conduct is detremental to the team as well, and we dont need that at all.


Numbers???  

19.2ppg 7.80rpg 2.8apg 
19.3ppg 8.20rpg 1.9apg 
18.1ppg 7.40rpg 2.1apg 

I would say those are decent numbers over the last three seasons. Rasheed Wallace may not be a Top 5 PF but he definitely makes the Top 10 and I would think in a different situation (different team) he could produce better numbers. He doesn't take near as many shots as some of the other PF so logically it hard to expect his number to be quite the same.

I know that's a little off-the-topic but people can at least be truthful when voicing disapproval of players.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

What's your point? Those are good numbers, but both the PF's we already have are capable of the same or better.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd do this deal in a second if I was the Magic. Firstly, you dump Hill, which is very beneficial to the team in the big picture. Second, you get an all-star caliber player in return for a soon-to-be-retiree, a decent looking second year player, a center who has done nothing of note, and the worst player in the league. Third, and most important, you get a huge exiring contract. Orlando is a place that FAs seem to look at, so you could potentially get some interest from a big time player next season. If not, you could always bring Wallace back. Fourth, I think Wallace would match well with Howard's inside game and McGrady's being the number one option. Fifth, I believe that Wallace can easily play center, especially in the east. He is 6'11, and a very good defender.

A lineup of Lue/McGrady/Gooden/Howard/Wallace, while not in any way position accuracte, is still a very quality lineup that would be super difficult to match up against. While I do believe that some Blazer fans overrate Wallace, I also believe that non-Blazer fans equally underrate the guy. This trade esentially gives you an all-star with a huge expiring contract for a good (not great) second year player and some relatively useless players -- even if it gives you some position redundancy, this is still a trade I do without question. If things don't work out, then hey, you have a $17 million dollar contract to trade for players that you think will work at the trade deadline.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> What's your point? Those are good numbers, but both the PF's we already have are capable of the same or better.


Gooden had a jump coming out East and playing with T-Mac, you won't expect a jump like that from Wallace?

-Petey


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And if were going to use Hill as trade bait, I'm sure we can find someone stupid enough to give us more than that.


No one would touch Hill with a 10 foot pole! He almost has Vin Baker-like trade value. I'm hearing he is as good as done.

That being said, I'd love to see him come back and continue his great career, it's such a shame his ankle is so problematic.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> Orlando recieves: Rasheed Wallace
> 
> Portland recieves:
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

